# Ruby Walsh retires



## minesadouble (1 May 2019)

I for one will definitely miss him!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 May 2019)

Well a few more horses will get over the last fence now! Owners and trainers are finally realising there are far better jockeys out there! Plus he has had so many injuries he is lucky to be able to walk away.


----------



## bonny (1 May 2019)

EKW said:



			Well a few more horses will get over the last fence now! Owners and trainers are finally realising there are far better jockeys out there! Plus he has had so many injuries he is lucky to be able to walk away.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s complete rubbish and a nasty thing to say after he retires, I think heâ€™s one of the best jockeys weâ€™ve seen and Iâ€™ll miss him riding next season. Pleased he went out on a high.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 May 2019)

How many times has he fallen at the last when all he needed to do was pop it?

The Mares Hurdle at Cheltenham this year for a start -4 lengths clear, sends it rather than pops it and ends up on the deck! Annie Power springs to mind too! 

I've also said the same many times over the years, not just because he has now retired.


----------



## bonny (1 May 2019)

EKW said:



			How many times has he fallen at the last when all he needed to do was pop it?

The Mares Hurdle at Cheltenham this year for a start -4 lengths clear, sends it rather than pops it and ends up on the deck! Annie Power springs to mind too!
		
Click to expand...

What about his 2500 victories including 59 at Cheltenham ? You are talking rubbish or do you really believe you know more than Paul Nichols and Willie Mullins ?


----------



## Chiffy (1 May 2019)

Not my favourite jockey either, I am afraid! Nothing to do with last fences though. 
This is probably not the moment to discuss him in a negative way, but to wish him well in the future. Just hope he doesnâ€™t join the presenting team though!


----------



## TelH (1 May 2019)

Kauto, Denman, Big Bucks, Masterminded, Faugheen, Douvan, Vautor, Quevega, Annie Power, Hurricane Fly, Hedgehunter, Papillon etc etc. He's ridden some seriously good horses in his time and will be missed. Fair play to him for quitting on his terms.


----------



## dogatemysalad (1 May 2019)

I'll miss him too. He's had a tremendous career and I'm sure he has a lot more to offer the horse world after his retirement from racing.


----------



## Clodagh (1 May 2019)

He has had some awful injuries, particularly in the last few years. He might cheer up now and do bettter interviews!


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 May 2019)

EKW said:



			Well a few more horses will get over the last fence now! Owners and trainers are finally realising there are far better jockeys out there! Plus he has had so many injuries he is lucky to be able to walk away.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly you talk utter garbage at times.


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 May 2019)

Simply the best jockey of his generation.  And possibly ever.   Such style and elegance on a horse, great hands and seat.   I'd love to see him ride in another discipline.    A genuinely great horseman.  

Possibly a prickly character at times but understandable given the dangers jump jockeys face.  Or maybe he just doesn't suffer fools.  And there are plenty about. 

Going to miss seeing him ride.


----------



## minesadouble (1 May 2019)

Each to their own and I know not everyone on here is a fan. But in my eyes he is a true horseman a lovely rider and I would be thrilled to see him on TV as I love his dry sense of humour and really appreciate the banter he has with AP too.


----------



## Clodagh (2 May 2019)

His interview with RTV was really good, he was absolutely light hearted! I think, love him or hate him, he was so driven to win that it made him come across as morose. 
Him and AP will indeed be good to see. Not that they will be working for the same channel. 
I think he had an amazing sense of timing and balance, but the will to win made the extra kick into the last fence too much sometimes. Look at AP on Denman for another example of that.
Him and Noel Fehily will be sorely missed for their hands and ability.


----------



## KautoStar1 (2 May 2019)

Clodagh said:



			His interview with RTV was really good, he was absolutely light hearted! I think, love him or hate him, he was so driven to win that it made him come across as morose.
Him and AP will indeed be good to see. Not that they will be working for the same channel.
I think he had an amazing sense of timing and balance, but the will to win made the extra kick into the last fence too much sometimes. Look at AP on Denman for another example of that.
Him and Noel Fehily will be sorely missed for their hands and ability.
		
Click to expand...


I dont think he was morose as such, perhaps aware of the seriousness of his sport and his fragile position on a daily basis.  everyone says he's a super smart intelligent man who says it how it is and doesnt suffer fools.   Some of the nonsense written about him on social medial has been unbelievable.  People who've never ridden and have no idea of the dangers involved, but they've lost their 50p bet so they think that gives them the right to pass judgement.  Underneath that tough exterior is a cheeky humour.  I hope we get to see more of that now he wont be followed round by an ambulance.

His last fence falls are interesting too.   yes he's had his fair share, but he's challenging for the win more times than most of the jockeys.  And its hard to see how any of those falls have actually been jockey errors if you actually study them closely.  I think they've been picked up and over analysed by the social medial trolls.   He's the master of getting horses to fences in the right pace and then letting them jump for themselves without interfering too much.

Pretty much everyone in the game has said he's the best NH jockey ever.  And when the industry speaks in one voice like that, its probably true.


----------



## bonny (2 May 2019)

He says he wants a career in the media and Iâ€™m sure he will be successful doing that, his knowledge is second to non and I think he comes over really well on camera. Wonâ€™t be the same watching racing without him riding but everything moves on and no one can raceride forever. The numpties who made somesomething of his last jump falls are just that !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 May 2019)

I never once said he was a bad jockey i just said there are better jockeys than him around these days! I am sure he will be missed by many and each to their own.

Noel Fehily was a very underrated jockey. He deserved far more success than he got. Very sympathetic and got horses jumping confidently that would worry with others.

It will be interesting seeing them all on tv though I expect Walsh will take over from his father in a few years time. McCoy has some breakers in, whether he takes out his licence or not who knows.


----------



## Clodagh (2 May 2019)

It is AP retiring who really changed my following of racing, he was a great jockey to watch. I don't watch the Irish racing (apart from Punchestown a bit) so won't notice Ruby not being there, only Cheltenham and Aintree.


----------



## tristar (2 May 2019)

EKW said:



			How many times has he fallen at the last when all he needed to do was pop it?

The Mares Hurdle at Cheltenham this year for a start -4 lengths clear, sends it rather than pops it and ends up on the deck! Annie Power springs to mind too! 

I've also said the same many times over the years, not just because he has now retired.
		
Click to expand...

i must  say i truly hate seeing the over riding of the last fence at a moment when the horse is most vulnerable, to interfere before the take off is taboo, its a dirty trick in my book, gains absolutely nothing and can lose the race, and can distract  and unsettle a horse completely

saw it happen at cheltenham


----------



## bonny (2 May 2019)

tristar said:



			i must  say i truly hate seeing the over riding of the last fence at a moment when the horse is most vulnerable, to interfere before the take off is taboo, its a dirty trick in my book, gains absolutely nothing and can lose the race, and can distract  and unsettle a horse completely

saw it happen at cheltenham
		
Click to expand...

Another armchair jockey !


----------



## Clodagh (2 May 2019)

bonny said:



			Another armchair jockey !
		
Click to expand...

Not really, it does happen. The best jockeys let the horse jump the fence itself and then kick on once landed. I don't bet, so you can't blame me losing 50p for that opinion!


----------



## bonny (2 May 2019)

Almost universally among the people who count in racing ruby Walsh is considered the best jockey of his generation, canâ€™t we just leave it there ?


----------



## Clodagh (2 May 2019)

bonny said:



			Almost universally among the people who count in racing ruby Walsh is considered the best jockey of his generation, canâ€™t we just leave it there ?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think we were talking about him specifically, I assumed it was a general post? Perhaps not. Anyway, I doubt he will read HHO and get upset. He was an amazing rider, that is for sure.


----------



## bonny (2 May 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I didn't think we were talking about him specifically, I assumed it was a general post? Perhaps not. Anyway, I doubt he will read HHO and get upset. He was an amazing rider, that is for sure.
		
Click to expand...

It is titled ruby Walsh retires !


----------



## Clodagh (2 May 2019)

tristar said:



			i must  say i truly hate seeing the over riding of the last fence at a moment when the horse is most vulnerable, to interfere before the take off is taboo, its a dirty trick in my book, gains absolutely nothing and can lose the race, and can distract  and unsettle a horse completely

saw it happen at cheltenham
		
Click to expand...

I thought Tristar was talking generally, and replied as such. Anyway, I will leave you to your superior knowledge and obviously discussion boards are wasted on you. 'Bonny says' might be a better title than HHO?


----------



## Orangehorse (2 May 2019)

So glad that he has retired in one piece, as he has had some terrible injuries.  A great way for him to go and at his favourite racecourse.
He's had a wonderful career, including all those Cheltenham winners and been associated with really great horses.  He will be missed but the very best of luck to him in the future.


----------



## Clodagh (3 May 2019)

Orangehorse said:



			So glad that he has retired in one piece, as he has had some terrible injuries.  A great way for him to go and at his favourite racecourse.
He's had a wonderful career, including all those Cheltenham winners and been associated with really great horses.  He will be missed but the very best of luck to him in the future.
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the list of horses he has won on it is like a who' who of great steeplechasers over the last 20 years. An amazing list!


----------

